# Tennessee Walkers and hip dysplasia?



## Tammy (Mar 1, 2007)

personally i think that looks really cruel. My mom has a walking horse and he is a sweetheart and can't imagine making him have to walk up on blocks or what ever they are i would think it would have to cuase some kind of back or hip problems i don't mean to offend anybody though i guess to each there own.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

ive been trying to decide whether or not it should be here or in health and its such a hard decision lol if only TWHs have the problem then it fits in both but if its common to more than one breed then it should be in health :? i think im gunna move it to health. posters like ryle who have veterinary knowledge seem only to hang out in the health section and she could maybe help with this


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wonderful, thanks 

I just think it looks very strange.. how do you train a horse to rock back so much that its' hocks just about touch the ground?


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I just watched the movie for one minute and almost barfed. Tennessee Walking Horses, at least these young ones, are completely and utterly hideous. They move ugly, they look scrawny, and they are all leggy and what not. Eck. But I'm sure that any horse can get hip dysplasia, and any other condition like that, like not just one breed is prone to it I'm sure.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

The way they move and are trained I'm sure it puts them at a greater risk for it. Especially at the angles their hind legs make. If they happen to misstep it would be really easy to pull a muscle or dislocate something.


----------



## dinglehead (Nov 16, 2007)

while we're on the subject I just got a Tennesse Walker Mare and I've never even really seen one before I know she moves wierd compared to what I'm used to but it looks like she's hesatent to stop on her back left foot I just got her hooves trimmed and the farrier said nothing was wrong with her feet that he could see so I don't think it's that what else do you think it could be????


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I was trying to study the video, but with the constant moving, it was hard to see, but is there something around their front hooves? and if so, what is it there for?

I also noticed some poor horse stumble a little bit on his hind legs. That just looks.. i don't know, unnatural to me.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> I was trying to study the video, but with the constant moving, it was hard to see, but is there something around their front hooves? and if so, what is it there for?
> 
> I also noticed some poor horse stumble a little bit on his hind legs. That just looks.. i don't know, unnatural to me.



The thing on their front hooves are weights to help them pick their feet up higher.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

> The thing on their front hooves are weights to help them pick their feet up higher.


those poor babies!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Nah, its just weights. It's how they show. Have you ever put splint boots or bell boots on your horse and when they walk they pick their legs up higher? It's all the same concept.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Harlee rides horses said:


> Nah, its just weights. It's how they show. Have you ever put splint boots or bell boots on your horse and when they walk they pick their legs up higher? It's all the same concept.


That's not quite true...they aren't just weights, they are platforms. The horse is actually standing on them. Watching those horses' back ends in that video was really making me wince.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Sara said:


> Harlee rides horses said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, its just weights. It's how they show. Have you ever put splint boots or bell boots on your horse and when they walk they pick their legs up higher? It's all the same concept.
> ...



I didn't know that. I don't show or care enough to find out about TWH so.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

The first time i put anything on her leg, she did lift them up, but only because she wasn't used to it. She stopped doing it after a few minutes. Now i can put anything on her leg and she's fine. I don't think splint boots are supposed to weigh them down tho.

I used to put little booties on my dog's feet in the winter time (he hated something cold on his toes) and he did the same thing, but i just think its because it was something new and he wasn't used to i.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> The first time i put anything on her leg, she did lift them up, but only because she wasn't used to it. She stopped doing it after a few minutes. Now i can put anything on her leg and she's fine. I don't think splint boots are supposed to weigh them down tho.
> 
> I used to put little booties on my dog's feet in the winter time (he hated something cold on his toes) and he did the same thing, but i just think its because it was something new and he wasn't used to i.


I'm just using that as a comparison.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Its a good analogy, I just wanted to add to it. Not only does the weight cause them to lift their feet higher, but the platforms make them more "uphill", exaggerating the gait even more.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Hm...well, I've been researching this all night and haven't found much. If its a large problem in walkers, its not a popularized one.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

> Its a good analogy, I just wanted to add to it. Not only does the weight cause them to lift their feet higher, but the platforms make them more "uphill", exaggerating the gait even more.


That's interesting. I did notice that their front end was higher than their back end, but i just couldn't figure out why.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hm weird. It just seems so odd to me that people would put "platform shoes" on just to make the horse move better.. which in my opinion is just plain weird!!! I rode a walker once, but he was part-bred, so he had the nice smooth gaits, but not the exaggerated movement and it was wonderful! I just can't imagine the exaggerated walk, trot and canter being nice! Maybe it's just me..


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Yes, I tend to agree...but to each his own, I suppose. The big lick isn't the only type of extreme horsemanship that just makes me say "uh...what now?"


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

So then the platforms are why their hind ends are so collected under them?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Harlee rides horses said:


> So then the platforms are why their hind ends are so collected under them?


Well, if you watch a flat shod class, you can still see the same type of action in the hind end; Walkers do really have a unique way of traveling. The platforms just amplify it. 

ed. here's a little clip I found of a Walker going flat shod...a little slower so you can really see how they go in the back. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPCV4AMKvgo


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

And the platforms are used as weights too? Not like I would ever try it but basically I could put those on a Qh and get the same movements somewhat?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

If i was going to by a TWH and saw it one day with the platforms, i'd just pass it by, but if i saw the same horse without them, i'd consider it.

Do all TWHs do the head bobbing thing?


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I think they do it to help pick their legs up, like have you ever lifted something really heavy up and had to move your head to pick it up? I would assume it's something like that.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I understand that, but i think it takes away from looking at the horse. instead of looking at their gait, im always looking at their bobbing head


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Mmm...I don't really know. I suppose so. The gaited breeds have a typical conformation that really allows and encourages a higher step. If you are talking quarter horses, you might get a similar effect from weights, but its not going to be as pronounced, because they just aren't usually built to travel like that. 

Lord knows, I'm no saddleseat expert: you just learn some of it by default if you grow up with horses in the south I know there are a few saddleseat riders on the forum who would know better than I. 

In the Friesian breed, they sometimes train with lead-filled ankle boots to get more height. They also use a device similar to the ankle chains seen with saddleseat horses; they are made of leather with rings on them. But these are never used in shows: they are training devices only.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah I have seen chains before.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> I understand that, but i think it takes away from looking at the horse. instead of looking at their gait, im always looking at their bobbing head


Haha, yeah, the Walkers bob their heads a lot: its considered a good thing.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

> Haha, yeah, the Walkers bob their heads a lot: its considered a good thing.


that's quite interesting. Just learnt something new


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

As did I.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My dad has always wanted to buy a walker, but not a show type, just your regular smooth walking Walker.. does that make sense? Those ones look cool to ride, but the elevated, platform Walkers? No thanks. 
How is it practical?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

> but the elevated, platform Walkers? No thanks.
> How is it practical?


Thats a good question. I guess for the people that are into it, it looks good, but i don't personally like it. I think their extra gait is pretty nifty tho. I would love to try it out.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> I think their extra gait is pretty nifty tho. I would love to try it out.


True! I would love to ride a flat-shod TWH, they look neat... especially the running walk.. do they have a rack or anything like that? Excuse my ignorance of the breed.. I'm not familiar with them


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Keep in mind that not all TWH's lift their legs like that. Its trend that alot of people are trying to move away from because some breeders abuse the horses to get them to perform like that. There are issues with chemical burning, chains and weights. Its un-natural. 

My husband and I have TWH's as does our friend. They are all natural gaited and have never ever been trained with weights, chains, platforms, etc.

My husband and friends horse do not bob their heads... but my horse has a slight bob.

My horse:
http://s215.photobucket.com/albums/cc254/dgdorsey/?action=view&current=100_1991.flv

http://s215.photobucket.com/albums/cc254/dgdorsey/?action=view&current=DELIGHTCUT3.flv
(these are pictures from when the person who bred her & owned her before I bought her from them)

Her gait is so smooth, its like floating on a cloud.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I just saw the video. I just about gagged. To me it seems to abusive. I really feel for those poor horses.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Angel - that, to me, is a TWH. Those other high-stepping "showey" types are just weird. She does look very smooth.. that's the kind that my dad wants 

With the videos I first put up, it just seems cruel to put those 2 year olds through that! What a strain it must be on their legs, back and hips!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I agree. I think its abusive too.

And its sad because then a lot of people hear you say "I have a Tennessee Walker" and they are automatically thinking "ewww" about the breed because of those that are trained/abused to walk like that.

I personally think that those with the "big lick" (overly high step) are giving the breed a bad rap.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

kim_angel said:


> I agree. I think its abusive too.
> 
> And its sad because then a lot of people hear you say "I have a Tennessee Walker" and they are automatically thinking "ewww" about the breed because of those that are trained/abused to walk like that.
> 
> I personally think that those with the "big lick" (overly high step) are giving the breed a bad rap.


Agreed. I just don't understand why it's considered nice-looking?


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i am just shocked from that video. they look uncomfortable! the horses that is ... i guess i have never really watched twh go and i don't think i like it ... lol


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Angel .. your horse is cute ...


----------



## Mr.Majic&amp;Dollar (Mar 6, 2008)

Those Walking Horses on the video are trained for heavy shod showing. This is where they put a heavier and thicker shoe on the front feet and a lighter thinner shoe on the back feet. This makes them drop thier butt and keep thoes front legs in the air. 


If done correctly the horse will not have any problems. Of course after a while it will wear and tear on the horse. Most of those horses only show a few years like that then are retired to light shod. Light shod is when they dont have the extra heavy shoes on the front.


I own two walkers and i show both light shod


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Leave it to humans to make an already beautiful animal look like a freak for the purpose of "fashion". To me those horses look weird and uncomfortable. And trust me............. as a QH owner and lover, I personally feel the same way about the peanut roller western pleasure horses........nothing natural or pretty about the way they move either.


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*T W HORSE*

Hello I have a 6 yr old walking horse that was show as a 2 yr old flat shod then was sent for more tougher training and she didnt work out so i bought her and for 2.5 years she did nothing but be a horse and get loved on now i have started rideing her bare foot and she is so smooth to ride. it is a total joy to ride her and she does bob her head up and down which is a trait in a lot of the old line walking horses . and as long as i live and own her she will never be treated the way the walking horse groups want then treated she is a happy horse to ride and loves people she is big and lankey with a head to match but she is great to ride is smooth and comfortable she is my first walking horse and i ride her western .


----------

